
Safari 11.0 - cpncrunch
https://developer.apple.com/library/content/releasenotes/General/WhatsNewInSafari/Safari_11_0/Safari_11_0.html
======
ljoshua
Love seeing WebRTC and WebAssembly in the new version!

But truth be told, the only thing I really want from Safari is favicons on
tabs along with page title. Kills usability for me otherwise.

~~~
dbbk
Woah, WebRTC at last? They kept that one quiet.

~~~
MBCook
Hadn't some of the developers said publicly that they were in the middle of
working on it sometime in the last year?

It seems like I start being brought up as "under development" every time
someone complained about it here on HN.

~~~
cpncrunch
Yeah, they publicly advertised for a WebRTC developer last year, so it was
pretty clear they were working on it.

------
floatboth
"Web applications saved to the home screen now support all features of modern
WebKit, such as Fast-Tap, scroll snapping and the new visual viewports
behavior"

Holy shit, the support was that bad? Not just "no Service Workers and no Web
App Manifest", but literally "not all WebKit features"?!

~~~
untog
Home screen apps have gotten worse and worse over the last few releases of
iOS. Glad to hear someone is paying attention, though it brings us no closer
to service workers...

------
Signez
Do you think that with WebRTC, we will see – at last! – some Opus support? I
thought it was a requirement for WebRTC, but knowing Apple stance on newish-
and-patent-free codecs, it would really surprise me (in a good way).

~~~
GFischer
Opus seems to be in: _" Safari supports modern audio codecs such as Opus"_

[https://webkit.org/blog/7726/announcing-webrtc-and-media-
cap...](https://webkit.org/blog/7726/announcing-webrtc-and-media-capture/)

------
BHSPitMonkey
Still no Service Workers :(

------
dvcrn
I was hoping for a redesign with better tab management and dev tools. I am
using safari as my main browser because it's just that Ressource friendly on
Mac, but find myself often being jealous about chrome

------
cpncrunch
WebRTC is finally arriving!

------
etqwzutewzu
Missing: Service Workers and web.bluetooth!

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
A Web MIDI implementation would be great as well (and in keeping with Apple's
usual level of attention to MIDI and other audio production niceties) but it's
admittedly a pretty niche feature with very few people active in the spec
outside of Chromium.

~~~
bastawhiz
When I was at Mozilla, there were a ton of folks interested in WebMIDI, but
nobody had the time to work on it. A lot of folks were hoping that someone
would build a polyfill but it never really came.

------
E7amar
Still no favicons in tabs ? Damn it Apple.. it's 2017.

------
jensvdh
Still no Service Workers?

Safari is literally the new Internet Explorer.

------
hackcasual
Great to see WebAssembly getting traction, but can't help feel it's still
early days. Debugging is still a hot mess.

------
zghst
Now this is an exciting release! Congrats Safari team, this is hot!

------
vnglst
Any news on Web Workers?

~~~
threeseed
Is it not already supported ?
[http://caniuse.com/webworkers/embed/agents=ie,firefox,chrome...](http://caniuse.com/webworkers/embed/agents=ie,firefox,chrome,safari,ios_saf,android)

~~~
ben336
Parent probably meant Service Workers
[http://caniuse.com/](http://caniuse.com/)

~~~
vnglst
Oh my, yes that's what I meant!

